

LA and SF DAs: A Killer, a Burglar and a Kidnapper All Drove for Uber - boomzilla
http://recode.net/2015/08/19/la-and-sf-das-a-killer-a-burglar-and-a-kidnapper-all-drove-for-uber/

======
zer00eyz
We say this about stocks, and companies: "past performance is not indicative
of future results"

People are the same way.

LA and SF DAs: A Killer, a Burglar and a Kidnapper All Drove for Uber, Admit
that the american justice system encourages recidivism rather due to a lack of
rehabilitation.

Are cab drivers held to this standard? How about limo drivers?

